# What US State of Residence in Will?



## Spanish Expat

Looking for advice as to which US state to use for residence in my US situs will. I've been an EU resident (Spain) since 1994.

The 2 candidates would be:

1) California: Only ties are live-abroad voting registration (have only voted in Federal elections) and 2 siblings who live there, but I did grow up there.

2) Texas: Ties are mail-forwarding PO box for financial accounts and one sibling who lives there.

(Sorry if this has been covered somewhere, but I haven't found it).


----------



## country roads

NOT California. California does not offer foreign income tax credit. 





Does California accept the Foreign earned income exclusion?


Does California accept the Foreign earned income exclusion?




ttlc.intuit.com





Best you talk to a professional international tax advisor AND an international estate planner. This is one area that may be worth spending $ on proper advice instead of listening to the likes of me, and other armchair advisors


----------



## country roads

Is Spain your current residency? Were you domiciled in a U.S. state before? Are you an American? Lots of factors. As far as I know, you cannot simply have a mail forwarding service and claim residency in a particular state. You need to have established "ties" to the state. Unless you've severed domicile from the state you last lived, you may still have domicile there even though you have residence in Spain. I am not an attorney. Get expert advice on this to save you huge headaches in your estate planning 









Domicile vs Residence - Everything you need to know


Domicile and residence are often used interchangeably. In this article, we will walk you through everything about domicile vs residence.




www.globalcitizensolutions.com


----------



## Spanish Expat

country roads said:


> Is Spain your current residency? Were you domiciled in a U.S. state before? Are you an American? Lots of factors. As far as I know, you cannot simply have a mail forwarding service and claim residency in a particular state. You need to have established "ties" to the state. Unless you've severed domicile from the state you last lived, you may still have domicile there even though you have residence in Spain. I am not an attorney. Get expert advice on this to save you huge headaches in your estate planning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domicile vs Residence - Everything you need to know
> 
> 
> Domicile and residence are often used interchangeably. In this article, we will walk you through everything about domicile vs residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalcitizensolutions.com


Is Spain my current residency: Yes

Were you domiciled in a U.S. state before? Yes, in California until 1994. At present, only California "indicia" are voting registration and occasional, brief return visit for vacation

Are you an American? Yes, US citizen with dual nationality (also naturalized Spanish citizen).


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to take a look at the ACA (American Citizens Abroad) info on wills for those living overseas: Estate Planning for US Citizens Living Overseas - 09-20-2017 : American Citizens Abroad, Inc. contact: Leanne Fryer Broyles, Esq. of Frost & Associates, LLC in Washington, DC


----------



## Chrissippus

Are you sure that you need a US will? Do you have assets in the US other than bank or brokerage Transfer-on-Death accounts? TOD accounts do not go through probate and controlled by your designation of beneficiaries, not by any will.

The oft-repeated claim that "everyone needs a will" is not true.


----------

